# Gun Control and Farmers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgWeb news.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...in_crosshairs_/


----------



## ladyhay (Jan 18, 2013)

Interesting read. I agree. One of the problems IS gun owners who've learned everything they know about a firearm from a video game. It's just an unfortunate change in American culture. But hey- not everyone is lucky enough to live in the country!


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

We have had pretty strict gun control here for a while now. All autos were bought back by the government (bought back from the good guys that is







), obtaining a license requires a gun club membership so safety training is mandated, cops come to your place every now and then to ensure that they are secured in a proper safe, and that all are registered with them, and all licensees must undergo a sercurity check, and not hold a criminal record.
In saying that, we stilll have people shooting people, strangley the news reports never seem to describe the perpetrator as being of caucasion appearance.....







I think you can all work that out for yourself









In all honesty though, it has had a major impact on gun crimes, and without too much of an inconvenience to us farmers, so don't stress too much guys, if it happens, it won't be that bad for you guys and gals! I think the training is a great thing IMO, some of the worst habits I have seen, have been passed parent to child! The lack of compulsory professional learner driver training in this country is a great example of that!!


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

askinner said:


> The lack of compulsory professional learner driver training in this country is a great example of that!!


65 people die in Australia from guns each year, 1700 from car accidents. Go figure what needs better control? It is like the whole stigma that is attached to plane crashes, a plane crash is always reported nationally / worldwide as it is uncommon, but a vehicle accident is lucky if it's reported locally.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

*10 years mandatory minimum sentence for any crime committed with a gun *will cut gun violence down more than any other gun/clip/magazine/muzzle length, etc law. 
We also need castle doctrines to let any possible break in perpetrator know he'll be shot upon entering a home.

20 years if the gun is discharged would make it even better.
Ever read about Switzerland? They rarely have gun violence because everyone is required to keep a smi auto in their home.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> *10 years mandatory minimum sentence for any crime committed with a gun *will cut gun violence down more than any other gun/clip/magazine/muzzle length, etc law.
> We also need castle doctrines to let any possible break in perpetrator know he'll be shot upon entering a home.
> 
> 20 years if the gun is discharged would make it even better.
> Ever read about Switzerland? They rarely have gun violence because everyone is required to keep a smi auto in their home.


Kinda like the "10-20-life" law in Florida?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep. The problem is we dont enforce our current laws. 
Can you believe Hawaii doesnt even enforce "Megans Law" in their state?


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

What we all need to remember , is that this is about preserving the 2nd Amendment. This has nothing to do with hunting, target shooting or eliminating a rogue woodchuck or rattlesnake! It is about keeping our ability to resist attacks on the U S Constitution, even if that means defending it by force! Without the 2nd Amendment the rest of the U S Constitution is at risk.

"The strongest reason for the right of the people to keep and bear arms is a last resort to protect themselves against tyranny in government" 
Thomas Jefferson

"Are we at last brought to such humiliating and debasing degradation, that we cannot be trusted with arms for our defense?"
Patrick Henry

_Those who expect to reap the blessings of freedom must, like men, undergo the fatigue of supporting it_.​
-Thomas Paine​
Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected, and handed on for them to do the same, or one day we will spend our sunset years telling our children and our children's children what it was once like in the United States where men were free."
&#8230;.Ronald Reagan​


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

prairie said:


> What we all need to remember , is that this is about preserving the 2nd Amendment.


Right you are. The Founding Fathers were very literate men. They wrote exactly what they meant and if you need further clarification, there are numerous examples of quotes such as the ones you provided that show they intended for every ablebodied man to be able to have a weapon. They also viewed the rights enumerated in the Bill of Rights as INALIENABLE, meaning, they were essential to the existence of man and were granted to them by their Creator. In their view, it was the role of the government to PROTECT those rights - not regulate them out of existence.

They also feared standing armies and warned against "foreign entanglements" and "empire building".

Here we are 236 years later, with military spending out the roof, our army in countries around the globe ready to go to war FOR countries who hate us, and our politicians want to say it is okay to have a 10 round clip but a 30 round clip is a no-no.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Any of you guys aware of who Paul Revere really was and what "The British are coming!" was really all about?
His "midnight rides" were to inform townspeople that the British were coming to search homes for GUNS!!!!
One of the main things the British tried to do before they took over was to DISARM the citizenry to make their takeover easier. 
Look at what's happening to our Aussie friends.....cops showing up to search for GUNS.
It's coming boys....


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Look at what's happening to our Aussie friends.....cops showing up to search for GUNS.
> It's coming boys....


JD, let me know when it happens, I'm envious of that hay'n land in them parts. OH, that's right, government took our guns







You're safe, happy hay'n


----------

